
Why project-based learning fails - hyperpallium
http://www.pathsensitive.com/2018/02/the-practice-is-not-performance-why.html?m=1
======
hyperpallium
Project-based learning is great, if there's few enough gaps - the "shape" of
the gap tells you much about the shape of the missing piece. But too many
gaps, and you can't tell; perhaps not even the problem is a gap.

It does provide motivation for learning a subject properly. And hopefully some
topics in particular, if you've noticed that gap: you'll grab hold of it,
rather than wonder what's the point of it.

> [drill] Mathematicians rederive theorems from the book.

Is this at all true?

